# ASMing



## megf (Jan 17, 2004)

Any tips on ASMing? I am currently working my first ASM gigs - two at the same time, for two entirely different groups! - in almost a year, and I am feeling more than a little rusty... Aside from anticipating the needs of my SM and director, do you all have any suggestions in regard to what is a critical (or simply helpful) quality in an ASM? After the last week, it feels much harder than being SM or PSM and calling the shots... yargh...


----------



## ship (Jan 18, 2004)

There was a series of stage managing tips posted on an earlier request for it. Otherwise http://stagecraft.theprices.net/stagecraft/ has had lots of other tips on the subject. Stuff like writing in pencil and communication. Anyway, what specific problems are you having that others might help with?


----------



## megf (Jan 18, 2004)

At this point, the only "problem" I am experiencing is struggling to assimilate to not being the one calling the shots... it feels like I am not doing my job, because I am so used to the director coming to me to discuss rehearsal issues. Maybe I am answering my own question... the first quality would have to be patience.


----------



## Too_Tall (Jan 14, 2005)

Just yell at the actors, asm's at my school are the ones who do all the yelling at the actors. I guess i really don't have any problem with calling the shots because as my username sudgests i am very tall and some migh say scarry.


----------



## TheHeadhunter (Jan 15, 2005)

When ASMing, I always spend rehersals backstage getting to know the actors. That way, you can get them to do what you say. Knowing where actors are and being able to get them to do what the SM wasts when the SM wants can earn you respect and in turn more responsibility in the production.


----------



## Dark_Oblivion (Feb 28, 2005)

My reply would be being organized. As I am often the SM, it falls to me to be responsible for prop lists, cue sheets, etc. and it's easier to have someone responsible to fall back on. Make it clear that you're someone eager to take charge and take responsibility, as long as you don't get too overzealous about it. In my mind, you cannot go wrong if you show inititive. Exercise common sense, but show that you are eager and able to take on responsibility.


----------

